# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Дети

## Asteriks

*Дети - цветы жизни... Сколько детей, на Ваш взгляд, должно быть в семье?
Какой Вы сами по счёту ребёнок в семье? Как Вы считаете, лучше быть старшим или младшим ребёнком?*

----------


## Pasha_49

Я первый, старший. С братом 4 года разницы. Что лучше, не знаю, везде есть свои плюсы. А сколько детей в семье, каждый сам для себя выберет. Я хочу двоих)) В каждой семье должны быть дети, как же без них.

----------


## vova230

А я второй, младший.
Согласен с Пашей, во всем есть свои плюсы и минусы. С возрастом неприятности вообще уходят и остаются только хорошие воспоминания о детстве.

----------


## VirDignus

Это точно, дети должны быть, я хочу тоих детей. С детьми интересно без них нет смысла даже жить.

----------


## Asteriks

Я младшая из троих детей в семье. И разница у меня с братьями очень большая: 7 и 11 лет. Росла, получается, почти без них, потому что когда я пошла в школу, старший брат ушёл в армию) Любили все, как самую младшенькую. 
У меня двое, разница 1 год 10 месяцев. На данном этапе ссорятся постоянно... Напрягает.... ( Сейчас думаю, что если бы разница в возрасте у моих детей была больше - мне спокойнее бы жилось.

----------


## BiZ111

2
       2
       <

----------


## Irina

Я в семье старший ребенок. Всегда мечтала быть младшим, потому что к младшим другое отношение - их больше холят и жалеют, чем старших. А эта фраза - ты же старше значит должен....  Хотя с другой стороны у старших формируется чувство ответственности, они умеют уступать, даже если не очень хочется. Потом эти навыки очень помогают в дальнейшей жизни. В идеале, в семье должно быть минимум 2 ребёнка. Но у меня один, слишком заняты были, а теперь уже и не хочется.

----------


## Malaya

не хочу детей иметь,када выросту..

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

Я - младшая.
Хочу девочек-близняшек.
Лучше быть ни младшим,ни старшим, а равным по возрасту. Ну  или всё же младшим(но,чтоб разница от 5 лет и более была)

----------


## Irina

> не хочу детей иметь,када выросту..


А что так?

----------


## Malaya

а я страшая в семье..
есть младший брат,который младше меня на 1,5 года...

__

сестра есть двоюрадная..но 0,5 года меня младше..
мы с ней как родные..

----------


## Malaya

> А что так?


ну..я планирую иметь детей,когда будет норм работа и норм муж..
потом уже дети...

потому что это деньги на одёжку им...время...
а оно лишнем не будет...
даи погулять хотелось бы)

----------


## Akasey

> ну..я планирую иметь детей,когда будет норм работа и норм муж..
> потом уже дети...


 главное сильно не увлекайся нормальной работой, чтоб потом не было так больно за бесполезно прожитые годы...

----------


## Irina

*Akasey*, эт точно, а то сначала карьера, потом квартира с машиной, а потом глядишь и уже поздно. Я вот по такому принципу второго так и не завела, теперь жалею.

----------


## Malaya

> главное сильно не увлекайся нормальной работой, чтоб потом не было так больно за бесполезно прожитые годы...


ну...
это я пока что так думаю..
потом может всё изменится..)
я уверена.

----------


## Akasey

> Я вот по такому принципу второго так и не завела, теперь жалею.


 детей должно быть два как минимум, чтоб было с кем-то родным поплакать после родителей в старости

----------

